# [Swiss NR] 6.55 single - fullstep



## Bubtore (Jul 10, 2017)

Scramble // U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 R B2 D B R' D2 F2 U L2 B2 U'

z2 R D L' R' F2 R // X-cross
U L' U' L // 2. Pair
y R' U2 R2 U R' // 3. Pair
y U R U' R' U R U R' // 4. Pair
U' (W OLL)
U U' (U-perm)


----------

